# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  martine de l'association sos decharge corse du sud

## sosdecharge

:bienvenue:  je suis donc l'association sos decharge sur porto vecchio en corse du sud en galère faute de structure d'accueil pour les chiens abandonnés toujours plus nombreux. Grâce à un appel de Marie Ange, j'ai pu reprendre espoir grâce à la mobilisation de tous
mon site sosdecharge.org est à consulter
je suis seule sur le terrain à m'occuper des chiens et mon seul outil est ma camionette avec laquelle j'arpente les rues, les villages, les ZI, là où un chien est en détresse. Je suis équipée en matériel de premiers soins, croquette, eau, anti parasitaire et je m'occupe des chiens sur leur lieu d'exil. J'ai seulement 6 FA qui m'assurent les urgences (post op. chiots, femelle à sté) les autres risquent à tout moment au mieux d'être déplacés empoisonnés souvent tués par balle ou accidentés
ma plus grande crainte lorsque je fais ma tournée, c'est de retrouver un de mes protégés agonisant dans le bas fossé
si vous saviez le nombre de fois où je pleure
il faut savoir que nos maires n'ont aucune intention de prise en charge
c'est le dernier de leur souci et lorsqu'on leur demande "que fait on de ses pauvres chiens gentils en bonne santé..." réponse "tuez-les"
Toutes les fondations sont au courant de la situation mais voilà encore un état de fait
merci de votre compassion et soyez nombreux à ne pas oublier les chiens de corse qui ont besoin de vous de toute urgence Martine

----------


## CAROLEANGEL

Bonjour et bienvenue Martine
Courage dans ta difficile mission

----------


## bzp

:bienvenue:

----------


## 0'maley

:bienvenue: 
Peux-tu entrer le site de SOS-Décharge sur ton profil, ainsi les internautes n'auront plus qu'à cliquer en bas de tes messages sur le petit icone pour y accéder directement ?

Courage, comme tu l'as vu, il y a du monde derrière toi

----------


## CARONYNA

:bienvenue:  Sur le Forum    ::

----------


## Lau21

:bienvenue:   et bravo pour ce que tu fais!

----------


## hilda59

:bienvenue:   et bon courage dans ta lutte

----------


## briska

Bravo, vraiment.
Dur combat de soulager les plus malheureux, des fois, envers et contre tous.
Car beaucoup de gens ne sont pas comme sur ce forum...
Profonde admiration et grand respect.

----------


## Yumi

Bienvenue sur Rescue et bravo pour ce que tu fais    :Embarrassment: k: 
Je te souhaite une bonne continuation, on est tous avec toi dans cette lutte!

----------


## 0'maley

J'ai diffusé Balou sur Les Molosses au Grand Coeur. Il y a plein d'amateurs de dogues sur ce forum, dont la fondatrice, Matterhorm qui aussi ici.

En fonction des races des chiens, je vais essayer d'ameuter les associations de races. Certains chiens pourront être "récupérés" par ce biais et mis en FA où ils seront resocialisés puis proposés à l'adoption. 

Courage, t'es pas toute seule !    ::

----------


## 0'maley

Voici le lien avec l'association de Martine, SOS-décharge :

http://www.sosdecharge.org/

----------


## Christelle Biscarrosse

Quelques photos de Martine cet été...

Je peux vous assurer qu'elle est à fond !!! Nous avons passé une journée ensemble et son portable est un veritable standard... le jour même il a fallu aller chez le veto récupérer une petite puce de 1 mois et demi abandonnée à côté d'une poubelle et récupérée par des touristes...

regardez Boscu... heureux de retrouver sa protectrice...


Les soins dans le camion spécialement aménagé pour soigner les animaux lâchement abandonnés...






Martine avec Mila et Boscu... voyez comme ils l'aiment !



Chez le veto, avec la petite puce...



et c'est reparti..


Martine   :bisous2:

----------


## 0'maley

Je remonte la présentation de Martine d'SOS-Décharge.

Quand elle s'est inscrite sur Rescue, elle n'y croyait pas trop... Comme je le fais régulièrement pour ne pas rater les nouveaux posts de l'association, j'ai tapé "Corse" dans la recherche. Il y en a tellement dans les "adoptés sortis d'affaire" que cela fait chaud au coeur. Mais il en rete tellement sur le carreau aussi...

Ce qui frappe, c'est à quel point tout ceux que nous avons ramenés sur le Continent sont sympas et faciles à vivre.

Alors, il faut continuer à aider et aider encore Martine.

----------


## Dunkat



----------


## flokitty



----------


## sosdecharge

bonjour à tous et merci pour votre soutien 
nous en avons grand besoin car c'est de pire en pis
*et face au manque de considération de nos élus* 
*certaines associations vont stoppées leur activité*
bénévoles insuffisants, dirigeants épuisés physiquement et moralement, 
manque de structures d'accueil ou fonds insuffisants pour maintenir les locaux
aux normes règlementaires et subvenir aux besoins des animaux, 
aucune aide des pouvoirs publiques quant au respect des lois : 
conditions décentes de détention, identification obligatoire...

La corse est vouée à devenir un immense refuge pour animaux où
chats, chiens, vaches feront leur propre loi à la vue des touristes
qui finiront par ne plus venir en corse écoeurés par autant de misère animale

lisez-donc cet article du 7 janvier 2010

----------


## Christelle Biscarrosse

un bien triste exemple de ce que risquent chaque jour tous les petits protégés de Martine... 




> Guy Bedos : son chien Malo assassiné
> 
> 
> Perdre son animal de compagnie, c'est toujours un déchirement. Si ce dernier a été tué, tout petit, ça l'est encore plus. C'est la mésaventure que vit en ce moment Guy Bedos. En Corse, où il passe une partie de l'année, l'humoriste a découvert son petit chien, Malo, mort, abattu d'une balle tirée à bout portant dans le museau. 
> 
> Une bien triste nouvelle qu'il a annoncée au journal Corse Matin, à travers une lettre touchante : « On a tué mon chien. Un jeune cursinu déniché il y a trois ans dans un refuge de Calvi. Toute la tribu, les amis, les proches, les voisins, adultes et enfants compris, l'aimaient beaucoup. Joueur, affectueux, la truffe dressée vers nous, il faisait confiance aux humains. À l'heure où j'écris, je ne sais qu'une chose : il a été tué d'une balle de 22 long rifle en plein museau, à bout portant.
> 
> Sans doute s'était-il égaré, dans un jardin près de chez nous, se croyant protégé, optimiste comme il était, par la médaille avec notre numéro de téléphone accrochée à son collier. En quelques secondes, on l'a condamné à mort. Tel que nous le connaissions, il a dû être surpris. Pourquoi ? De quel crime a-t-il été puni ? Qui a fait ça ? Dans notre chagrin mêlé de colère, nous avons le droit de nous poser des questions. Aurons-nous des réponses ? J'en doute. Après tout ce n'était qu'un chien. Ma femme d'origine bretonne, mais qui adore la Corse, comme tous les Bretons, l'avait pour rire, baptisé Malo. Pour nous, désormais, victime et martyr de la folie des hommes, il sera Saint Malo. Pour toujours ».
> 
> ...


Vous comprenez maintenant pourquoi il faut agir vite pour eux ???

----------


## nifnif

et bon courage

----------


## snoopette

et   pour ce que tu fais!

----------


## sosdecharge

lire aussi : une asso qui se bat pour les chiens en corse 
merci

----------


## lakota03

aider martine en ramenant des chiens de corse sur le continent,quelques fa,des covoiturages......garder en mémoire que la bas ,"tres loin" en corse,département français,c la galère pour ceux qui tentent de sauver les animaux errants......

----------


## corinnedukerque

Aller voir ce lien :

http://rescue.forumactif.com/general...ighlight=corse

Les images parlent d'elle même !

----------


## 0'maley

Je remonte la présentation de Martine.

*L'association nous lance un appel au secours*. C'est pire que tout cette année. En presque 5 ans d'existence, les membres de l'association n'avaient jamais vu ça !

Est-ce l'effet de la crise ? Matine est désespérée. Son portable n'arrête pas de sonner. Il y a des chiens abandonnés partout : dans le maquis, sur les plage, des les villes et les villages. PARTOUT !

----------


## suzie75

Il faut vraiment rendre hommage à Martine à SOS-décharge et aux autres asso qui résistent tant bien que mal ..

La situation en Corse est digne de celles d'autres pays ou d'autres îles françaises que nous stigmatisons sans arrêt .. (avec raison!)
*AIDONS LES !*
j'envoie un petit don à Martine, une goutte d'eau, mais ..   :amour:

----------


## Isabel31

:bienvenue:   et bon courage   ::

----------


## 0'maley

> Il faut vraiment rendre hommage à Martine à SOS-décharge et aux autres asso qui résistent tant bien que mal ..
> 
> La situation en Corse est digne de celles d'autres pays ou d'autres îles françaises que nous stigmatisons sans arrêt .. (avec raison!)
> *AIDONS LES !*
> j'envoie un petit don à Martine, une goutte d'eau, mais ..   :amour:


[img]users/1812/19/00/02/smiles/Super19_.gif[/img]

Il n'y a pas de goutte d'eau. Il a fallu plus d'un an de diffusions pour que l'association de Martine commence à être connue...
Quand j'ai le moral qui flanche, je tape "corse" dans la recherche et je regarde tous ceux que l'on a sortis d'affaire.

Martine a plus que jamais besoin de votre soutien. Avec la crise, c'est pire que jamais en Corse. Il lui tombe du ciel des races de chiens inconnus sur l'ile de beauté.. Elle en arrive à penser que certains touristes venus avec leur chien les larguent sur place. Comme s'il n'y avait pas assez des chiens corses en perdition !

----------


## sosdecharge

merci suzie, merci à tous car en plus des abandons, il y a la maltraitance
voici ce que j'ai découvert aujourd'hui, un post sera crée pour cette pâuvre chienne, magnifique setter
dès que je l'aurai sorti de l'enfer   :grrr: 

dans un chenil de fortune pignon sur rue, aux yeux de tous, vit cette pauvre chienne, sans jamais sortir, avec à peine de quoi manger et juste un peu d'eau de temps en temps. Pour éviter de marcher sur le sol souillé de ses excréments, infecté de puces et avec des moments dans la journée où il n'y a pas d'ombre, elle doit se réfugier et vivre en permanence sur sa niche. Mais au delà des conditions ignobles dans lesquelles elle vit, voici dans quel état de santé se trouve cette malheureuse, bouffée par les puces


j'ajoute, qu'après avoir demandé aux gendarmes de venir constater, il nous a été dit que les conditions de vie avaient été conclues de NORMALES
trouvez-vous CA NORMAL, pitié aidez nous
dès que son post sera crée, nous viendrons mettre le lien ici
demain je l'emmène chez le véto en ayant demandé l'autorisation à son propriétaire, voilà où nous en sommes sur cette île de beauté

----------


## corinnebergeron

NORMALES ?

On raconte beaucoup de choses sur la gendarmerie corse mais alors là ...

Je ne sais plus sur quel post on m'avait demandé d'aider SOS DECHARGE mais je suis à PARIS avec une tonne de chats et chiens à moi en appart plus toujours une chienne en accueil le tout en appart et je ne peux faire grand chose ... Moi aussi j'ai mes raisons de saturer ... en tout cas mettez un post bien criant on verra ce qu'on peut faire ...

----------


## corinnedukerque

::   ::   ::  

Pauvre puce !

 ::

----------


## suzie75

si ce sont là des conditions "normales", je n'ose imaginer ce que sont les conditions contraires ???

----------


## sosdecharge

vite fait pour la setter 
les proprios me l'ont céder à l'amiable, je ne me suis pas énervée, j'ai pleuré même
j'ai la carte di'dentitification
elle est négative leishmaniose, gale sarcoptique et démodécie

c'est une allergie aux puces, ça grouille de partout, jamais vu ça de ma vie
le véto dit que si elle est dans cet état c'est parceque les puces sont là depuis longtemps
on a donné des cachets pour tuer les puces car le traitement topique trop agressif pour sa pauvre peau
elle est chez le véto le temps que la plupart dégagent
elle sera sous antibio pendant 12 j, vermifugée bien sur
et puis doucement la peau va se régénérer

marie ange va créer son post on va la sauver la belle et je compte sur vous pour lui trouver une famille digne de ce nom
elle est super cool

----------


## corinnebergeron

Pour tuer les puces et soigner la peau, traitement au savon noir mou c'est radical et très économique !

----------


## corinnebergeron

Pour tuer les puces et soigner la peau, traitement au savon noir mou c'est radical et très économique !

une chance qu'ils vous l'ont cédée !

----------


## sosdecharge

ok je note savon noir mou  merci

----------


## corinnedukerque

> Pour tuer les puces et soigner la peau, traitement au savon noir mou c'est radical et très économique !
> 
> une chance qu'ils vous l'ont cédée !


Euh, pardon de poser la question ici, mais comment l'utilise-t-on ? Quantité ?? applications ??

----------


## corinnebergeron

Je parle de savon noir mou pour le ménage à l'huile de lin ou à l'huile d'olive (moins de quatre euros le kilos à auchan jusqu'à douze euros pour les marques les plus chères.

C'est une pâte brune. Tu mouilles le chien à la douche, tu l'enduis de savon, tu enveloppes dans un tissu et tu attends quelques minutes (ç'est à la fois antibactérien, anti virucide utilisé pur, anti fongicide) ensuite tu rinces soigneusement. S'il y a des plaies çà va piquer çà sera peut être rouge ensuite mais ce sera impeccablement lavé et désinfecté. Ensuite tu badigeonnes joyeusement le chien de bétadine (liquide rouge dans une bouteille jaune. Si tu en as une tu lui mets une collerette.

On peut aussi utiliser de l'argile verte en cataplasmes, moins facile.

Prévoir un maillot de bain, et une baignoire bien haute ou un bac à douche fermé (je rigole mais bon le chien peut ne pas apprécier et s'ébrouer).

Cà a l'air simplet et empirique mais çà marche. Mon chien BILL était condamné après huit mois et demi de maladie de peau intensive et intensivement pas soignée à la cortisone et autres cochonneries, il empestait, le savon noir a d'abord enlevé l'odeur (donc l'infection) et çà a bien cicatrisé.

Pour laver simplement un chien, mettre une bonne poignée à fondre dans 5 litres d'eau et utiliser un gant de toilette. Cà fait démélant en plus.

----------


## trichka52

Voici un lien pour aider les animaux corse et donc martine et sos decharge par la meme occasion!!

Faites diffuser un max, cela ne peut que l'aider!!
 :merci:

----------


## trichka52

Boujour, UN GROS UP, pour Martine   ::  
L'hiver arrive, nous sommes une toute petite equipe, les fonds diminuent, les co voiturage pas facile a organiser sur le continent et a peine 6 fa pour acceuillir nos toutous sdf...

Venez nous voir sur notre forum, vous verez que nous sommes a peine une dizaine a remuer ciel et terre!! Faites vivre notre forum.
Mais plus que motiver, nous faisons des miracles   ::  
Nous avons besoin de menbres adherents, de menbres benevoles, de fa fidele a l'association car les co voiturages quelques fois difficile vers le continent, font que la place libre soit prise entre temps.

 :merci: 

http://rescue-animaux-corse.forumactif.net/forum.htm

----------


## trichka52

Toujours autant de chien et de chiots a la rue, faute de place en fa!
L'hiver approche, certains se font blésses par les sangliers, d'autres recoivent des coups parce qu'ils s'approchent de trop des habitations pour quemender un peu d'eau ou d'amour!!

Une petite équipe mais motivée, famille d'acceuil potentiel, n'hesitez pas, un suivi et une aide au placement de toute l'equipe!!

Un petit forum qui a besoin de menbre pour aider a la diffusion, de dons pour les soins et les traitements, de menbres adherents pour assurer le renouvellment des fonds....

Un gros sos pour Martine et son association SOS DECHARGE (ou rescue animaux corse)

 ::

----------


## cécily

Moi qui rêvais de vacances en Corse.....ça me coupe l'envie direct....

Je n'arrive pas à dire oui à mon copain pour aller voir sa mère en Crète, à cause du crève-coeur de voir des  chiens errants partout, je ne pensais pas que c'était pareil en Corse ...

Bon courage Martine!

----------


## trichka52

Il faut pas renoncer a ton voyage!   ::    Mais enmener ton appareil photos et diffuser sur les conditions de vie de nos loulou a la rue   ::  
Cela peut qu'aider aussi, l'association a se faire connaitre.  :ange2: 

http://rescue-animaux-corse.forumactif.net/forum.htm

Il y a aussi des belles histoire qui finissent bien  sur notre forum!!!   :Embarrassment: k:

----------


## trichka52

UP UP   :ange2:   ::

----------


## trichka52

up   :Stick Out Tongue: lusun:

----------


## trichka52

Up Up  :ange2: 
N'oublions pas sos decharge!!

----------


## trichka52

Toujours un besoin urgent de fa sur le continent ou en corse   ::  
Toujours  besoin de menbre adherent pour continuer a donner les premiers soins aux sdf en attente d'une fa  ::  
Toujours besoin de menbres sur son forum pour la diffusion et l'aide au co voiturage   ::  

Aidez sos decharge qui arrive a faire des merveilles pour ses pauvres victimes jeunes ou moins jeunes!!!
 :merci:

----------


## 0'maley

En plus, adhérer à l'association SOS-Décharge ne coûte que 30 euros par an, et donne du poids à l'association, pas seulement financièrement. 

Plus l'association a de membres, même passifs, même sympatisants sans autre activité que d'avoir fait leur chèque de 30 euros, plus elle a de crédibilité auprès des autorités politiques de Corse du Sud pour faire bouger des choses.

----------


## trichka52

up  :ange2: 
Nous avons maintenant une proposition permanente pour enmener nos loulous sdf en france par bateau gratuitement!!
Cela ne pourrat guere nous aider si nous ne trouvons pas de fa dans le sud  :hein2:

----------


## sosdecharge

pour tous ceux qui souhaitent me connaître et voir notre travail
dimanche 16 janvier 12h50 fr3 reportage sur sos decharge emission 30 millions d'amis

le lien sur la bannière de ma signature vous conduit sur notre forum

----------


## Eileen69

Merci Martine, nous n'y manquerons pas. Vous faites un travail fabuleux avec bien peu de moyens.

J'espère que cette émission vous fera connaitre du grand public et que les dons arriveront plus nombreux après.

----------


## trichka52

up  :ange2:

----------


## chanloue

bonsoir ; j ai eu un gros coup de coeur pour Ted, qui malheureusement ne viendra jamais chez moi... trop lourd pour moi... 
pour lui et tous ses compagnons de misère, je souhaite adhérer à l association ; svp, pouvez vous me donner les coordonnées pour adresser mon chèque de 30 euros ; merci

----------


## MARATHONMAN

Martine bravo pour votre action que je viens de voir sur FR3
Et gardez ce sourire
J'espère vraiment que cette émission va avoir des retombées positives et que votre action va être reconnue

----------


## trichka52

Chanlou, mp envoyer pour coordonnées....   ::

----------


## chanloue

> Chanlou, mp envoyer pour coordonnées....


merci mais... je ne l ai pas reçu... 
peut être parce que manque le "e" à mon pseudo ?
stp, peux tu me la renvoyer, merci

----------


## chanloue

ça y est !! mp reçu, merci !!

----------


## trichka52

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xgr...r-2011_animals

Voici la video qui as été diffuser par 30 millions d'amis sur l'association..Bien sur, les plus mauvaix coté resteront sous silence pour ne pas se mettre les autoritées a dos....   ::

----------


## sosdecharge

bien reçu chèque pour  adhésion chanloue   :bisous2: 
vous envoie reçu

----------


## chanloue

merci !! une caresse à Ted...

----------


## Ubix33

Voici le blog de Féline FM: 
http://felinefm.bleublog.lematin.ch/arc ... -2011.html

Ce blog est le compte rendu de l'interview accordée à Martine, et qui passe sur l'antenne dans l'émission "Dites-Moi Tout".

Pour écouter l'émission, rendez-vous sur le site de la Radio qui aime les animaux: ( www.felinefm.com )

Féline FM espère que cette émission sera entendue à la juste mesure des besoins pressants de Martine, pour sauver tous ces chiens sans foyers.    :Embarrassment: k: 

L'interview de Martine sera disponible dans "Dites-Moi Tout" tout au long de cette semaine, jusqu'à dimanche dans la nuit, mais vous pourrez l'écouter au-delà de cette semaine du 14 au 20 Mars 2011, grâce à un sélecteur automatique qui repasse aléatoirement toutes les anciennes émissions.
Joël Vigneau se joint à moi pour des voeux de réussite à cette association méritante. Bernadette Musset (animatrice de "Dites-Moi Tout"    ::

----------


## sosdecharge

un grand sos pour rebecca SVP :
http://rescue-animaux-corse.forumactif. ... -en-galere

----------


## lilinea

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum !

Quelle honte pour ce pauvre toutou !!

Il y a encore beaucoup à faire là bas et je vous souhaite bon courage, car je crois que vous en avez besoin !!!

Merci à vous pour ces pauvres loulous et je n'ose imaginer si vous n'étiez pas là ....

----------


## chanloue

bonjour ; je ne cherche pas à encombrer ce post mais... je n arrive pas à retrouver le post de TED... svp, quelqu un peut l m en dire plus sur lui ? merci

----------


## trichka52

http://rescue.forumactif.com/t293470...s-corse-du-sud
Voila...  :ange2:

----------


## chanloue

merci !

----------


## sissi83

:bienvenue:

----------


## Lilimouth

Nous sommes en recherche constantes de familles d'accueil pour sauver ces loulous.

Les dons ( ou envois de materiel )sont évidemment bien venus car le printemps est là, l'été arrive, les tiques en force !

Merci de votre fidélité à tous ! les chiens corses compte sur nous.

----------


## Lilimouth

Je profite de ce sujet pour vous tenir informé du nouveau site de l'association.
Merci de partager, diffuser autour de vous, nous avons besoin d'aide.... Merci !    ::  

http://sosdecharge.blogspot.com/

----------


## chanloue

bonjour ; ni sur le site de l association, ni sur son post, je n arrive à voir des nouvelles du brave Ted, arrivé sur le continent ; quelqu un a t il des nouvelles relatives à son adaptation, svp ? merci !

----------


## Lilimouth

Oui, sur le site il n'y a pas la liste des loulous en période d'essai ou adoptés. 

Voici sa fiche sur le forum: Cliquez-ici

Pour les nouvelles: Après 1 an d'attente, Ted a trouvé une adoptante sur le continent. Tout se passe bien pour l'instant, un apprentissage est en cours pour l'entente avec le chat de la famille. Des nouvelles arriveront progressivement sur son post (forum) pour l'instant il est en période d'essai.

----------


## chanloue

merci !!

----------


## mineke

je connaissais pas l'asso et grace à joloclo, je l'ai découverte, bravo à vous pour ce que vous faites.   :applause2:

----------


## Lilimouth

Merci beaucoup pour vos encouragements, on est une petite communauté mais très soudée et solidaire ! La seule chose que je regrette c'est d'être sur le continent, impuissante ( même pas FA... ) alors si jamais l'envie et la possibilité vous prenais, foncez... quand j'ai rencontrée quelques uns des loulous corses, je n'ai jamais vu des anges pareils.... comment certains puissent être abandonné, oublié , laissé à la nature et cet inconscience fait que nous en sommes là aussi.

----------


## trichka52

::   Ted adopter.....!!!!
http://rescue-animaux-corse.forumact...-depuis-9-mois

----------


## santig du

bonjour !
je m'aperçois qu'il n'existe plus aucun appel aux dons dans la rubrique sos divers, n'est ce pas dommage ? quoiqu'il en soit j'envoie un cheque en début de semaine prochaine à sos decharge

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Bienvenue, et bravo pour ton engagement de terrain!

----------


## sosdecharge

j'ai beaucoup de mal a naviguer sur ce new rescue je dois dire et je ne recevais pas par mail notification de reponse
j'ai pris un peu de temps ce soir pour revoir mon profil, je suis toujours débordée sur le terrain et modo de mon forum
n'hésitez pas à venir nous voir rescue-animaux-corse.forumactif.org
merci santig du ::  toujours autant de misères malheureusement et pas assez de FA, de bénévoles, d'adoptants,
je les sauve au compte goutte, je fais ce que je peux...
Pour la plupart de jeunes mâles adultes 1 an 2 ans souvent croisés chasse et des chiots de 2 mois qui sortent du maquis affamés
De plus en plus de travail car de moins en moins d'adoptants en corse, alors il faut chercher des solutions sur le continent, trouver des FA, des covoits, des adoptants et toujours pas de refuges et toujours aucune collaboration de nos maires
Bref toujours la galère pour nos chiens corses de plus en plus nombreux comme partout 
casino 15.5.2010 009.jpgchien courrant4.08 003.jpgDcharge 30.12 002.jpgchiot 003.jpgpointer figari.jpgpifano 003.jpg

----------


## roxanne81

Bonjour,
Oui = pas évident
(J'avais une maison a PIANA dans les années 80 et déjà des problemes avec les chiens de chasse..)
je vous demande s'il vous serait possible de créer un compte PAYPAL car vraiment c'est pratique et permettrait de vous adresser de l'argent d'un seul clic et plus souvent ?..
vous pourriez aussi faire une demande de dons sur ( clicanimaux ) ça marche bien ( même s'ils prélevent une commission (? )
le cheque et envoyé rapidement )
p.s: le lien avec votre site ( 1er post ) ne marche pas
Bon courage
Je peux vous poster des annonces sur http://sossetter.superforum.fr/
avec votre lien - c'est un site à remettre sur pieds ( mais il a le mérite d'exister ..et il y a tellement de chiens de chasse ( non chasseurs )en perdition)

----------


## sosdecharge

oui nouveau site : sosdecharge.blogspot.com
rescue-animaux-corse.forumactif.org dont je gère l'espace sos decharge  à jour
et je suis surtout sur le terrain, peu de temps pour la diffusion 
merci roxanne81

----------


## sosdecharge

site blogspot.com en maintenance (personne pour s'en occuper) 
pour suivre notre combat sur notre forum : http://rescue-animaux-corse.forumactif.org/forum
Vous y trouverez coordonnées et bulletin de soutien dans notre espace sos decharge, présentation, comment nous aider
Nos chiens en attente de sauvetage, en attente d'adoption

sur rescue : Une association qui se bat pour les chiens en Corse

Je rappelle ici que je manque cruellement de bénévoles dans l'extrême sud de la Corse pour m'aider
- sur le terrain
- des FA en corse 
- Diffuser sur réseaux sociaux nos appels sos, FA , adoptant, co-voitureurs
- et bien entendu des fonds pour les soigner, stériliser, identifier, vacciner, covoiturer

quelques photos ajaoutées à mon premier message aussi pour mieux comprendre la lourde tâche

----------


## trichka52

aujoud'hui il faut voter pour lui il est 3ème

https://www.kingpet.fr/profil/134134...7892581-Kenji/

benji4.jpgbenjy.jpgbenjy2.jpgkenji111.jpg

L’adorable Kenji, entouré de soins et d’affection par l’ensemble 
du personnel vétérinaire,
supporte avec calme et gentillesse son immobilisation forcée.
Mais, nous savons tous, que seuls les soins intensifs 
et la chance pourront lui éviter l’amputation de sa patte.

----------


## santig du

pauvre loulou... Martine, j'ai bien reçu votre courrier et je viens de vous poster un chèque, bon courage à vous et à ceux qui vous aident

----------


## sosdecharge

> pauvre loulou... Martine, j'ai bien reçu votre courrier et je viens de vous poster un chèque, bon courage à vous et à ceux qui vous aident


merci beaucoup je suis débordée, même pas le temps de venir sur rescue pleurer ma misère 
chiens accidentés et tirés au fusil je suis à bout de temps de misère

----------

